
In Venezuela, Russia pockets key energy assets in exchange for cash bailouts - malshe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/in-venezuela-russia-pockets-key-energy-assets-in-exchange-for-cash-bailouts/2018/12/20/da458db6-f403-11e8-80d0-f7e1948d55f4_story.html
======
mc32
I don't see Venezuela defaulting or "nationalizing" these assets as easily as
they did others... Let Maduro try...

------
flatfilefan
Isn’t it fair? Fairer than invading an oil country like Iraq or Libya, to me
anyway.

~~~
malshe
I agree, it’s relatively fairer

